# Sarband , Vas and azam ali



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay since i like irfan very mutch i check on wikipedia similar band and i got these two band name.
Sarband is a german collective has far as i know very prolific, and Vas an american band lesser prolific.

Both of them seem quite interresting i zap on YouTube and also found azam ali. can you guys tell me more about these 3.What is the best entry in these bands, what mandatory lisening.

What should i order first from these 3 there best release?

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought Vas ''in the garden of soul'' very nice cd reminescent of irfan whit a wonderfull persian singer ,were can you go wrong whit this, than the percussionist is top notch.About ensemble sarband i only heard the cover of satie gnossiennes but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Many years ago, I met Azam Ali briefly at a bookshop in LA which was selling her album *Offerings* (with Greg Ellis in the group Vas), and where she was also working. She told me the CD was hers. I bought it and enjoyed it, and I recommend it. I don't listen to it anymore, and I don't know her later work at all.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im looking for a copy of sunyata and offering from Vas, there out of print unfortunetly


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I will have to check iTunes to see whether those are being offered there.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I finally have sunyata and offerings by Vas, wow awesome stuff, groovy, etheric, lovely voice, i order the final Vas and still waiting for it, it will come in a near future.Yeah! im thrill.


----------

